# Canister Recommendations



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Good evening everyone.

So, I'm in the market for a better filter. I currently have a Fluval 405 and two Hydro-Pro 5 sponge filters, but I'd rather beef up the canister than add more internal ones. What I'm looking for is everyone's recommendations for a good canister for a 100 gallon tank. I've been considering the FX5, but I'm just unsure due to some reviews of it. I was also looking at the Eheim Pro 3 and Pro 3E series.

Thanks for any help clearing up this mess of an issue!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

The Fluval G6 is a bad ass filter. The FX5 is a crazy good bang for the buck. People that have problems with it, well, its usually on the users end. For the price of the eheim the G6 is a better choice. 

I was also interested those JBJ 4 stage canisters, I havent tried them but, im interested to see how good the UV Sterilizer in them is.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the G6, but damn, that's pretty expensive.

Isn't JBJ an Eheim knockoff brand?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a Fluval FX5 that was given to me by a friend along with a pair of ehiem 2217's..
the FX5 is hooked up to a 125 using a intake and spraybar set up that i made from PVC pipe.i love it...it does an excellent job..i haven't cleaned it in over a year..
all of the new computerized canisters are disasters waiting to happen..kind of like when your hard drive goes out on you...when it crashes ; you are done for.../all the tekkies like them.....until they fail..


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Love my Fluval FX5. I'd suggest it to anyone.

Personally I've never had a problem with mine other than the amount of fish I had, made me clean the thing monthly. It's a pain to clean, but it's worth the task of doing.

Speaking of Loha, what kind of stock do you have that you've stretched it that long. I had cichlids/peacock bass and it filled up and started shooting garbage out because all of the pads were full and it was spewing.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

No not to my knowledge, I dont thing JBJ has anything to do with eheim. I dont theres another company not to be confused with which is called JBL.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

lohachata said:


> i have a Fluval FX5 that was given to me by a friend along with a pair of ehiem 2217's..
> the FX5 is hooked up to a 125 using a intake and spraybar set up that i made from PVC pipe.i love it...it does an excellent job..i haven't cleaned it in over a year..
> all of the new computerized canisters are disasters waiting to happen..kind of like when your hard drive goes out on you...when it crashes ; you are done for.../all the tekkies like them.....until they fail..


Sorry for the late reply. Been a long couple days at work.

Loha, would you happen to have an instruction set for the spraybar? I'd much rather use that then the dual-output thing.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

What do you need spraybar instructions for? A piece of pvc with some holes drilled in it, painted if you prefer, capped on one end, and a short piece of vinyl tubing of the proper ID are all you should need.


----------

